# greater and lesser occipital blocks



## BrandiF (Aug 25, 2011)

If the physician makes one injection, then fans the medication to cover both the greater and lesser occipital nerves, is it appropriate to bill both the 64405 and 64450?


----------



## Walker22 (Aug 25, 2011)

I would think not. One injection, therefore one code.


----------



## bkeeling (Aug 26, 2011)

*occiptal block*

I would agree... one injection + efficent physician = happy patient


----------



## brockorama01 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a physician that is not as efficient....also the distance between the two injections is far to "fan".  He made two separate injections: one injection for Greater Occiptal and one for Lesser Ocippital.   What to code?  64405 x 2?  64405 & 64450?


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 14, 2011)

one injection for greater occipital nerve 64405
completely separate injection for the lesser occipital nerve 64450-51


----------

